# I Saw A 2005 25Rss For Sale> $13K



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I saw a 2005 25RSS for sale on craig's list in Akron, Ohio. It looks clean from the pictures. It is one of the models without the oven?
Here is the link
crunchman


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

That is very interesting.

Does anyone know if this is or was an option?

If it was an option I sure wish I had known about it.We use the oven for nothing more that storage. Would have been nice to have a little more cabinet space.

Rayman


----------

